# 1027.6 Exterior exit stairway and ramp protection.



## Rick18071 (Nov 13, 2019)

B use, VB construction, not sprinklered, 2 story building.
Plan review on a wood Exterior exit stairway off of the 2nd floor. Only exit off 2nd floor (but they will need an second exit because exit travel distance is too long). Landing at second floor door goes out a total of 6', turn 90 degress to go down stairway that is 30" from building. There is a window under the landing on the first floor.

This section is greek to me and I don't understand the underlined. Also section 1023.2 doesn't say anything about exterior stairways. Please help!

2015 IBC
1027.6 Exterior exit stairway and ramp protection. Exterior
exit stairways and ramps shall be separated from the
interior of the building as required in Section 1023.2. Openings
shall be limited to those necessary for egress from normally
occupied spaces. Where a vertical plane projecting
from the edge of an exterior exit stairway or ramp and landings
is exposed by other parts of the building at an angle of
less than 180 degrees (3.14 rad), the exterior wall shall be
rated in accordance with Section 1023.7.
Exceptions:
1. Separation from the interior of the building is not
required for occupancies, other than those in Group
R-1 or R-2, in buildings that are not more than two
stories above grade plane where a level of exit discharge
serving such occupancies is the first story
above grade plane.
2. Separation from the interior of the building is not
required where the exterior exit stairway or ramp is
served by an exterior exit ramp or balcony that connects
two remote exterior exit stairways or other
approved exits with a perimeter that is not less than
50 percent open. To be considered open, the opening
shall be not less than 50 percent of the height of the
enclosing wall, with the top of the openings not less
than 7 feet (2134 mm) above the top of the balcony.
3. Separation from the open-ended corridor of the
building is not required for exterior exit stairways or
ramps, provided that Items 3.1 through 3.5 are met:
3.1. The building, including open-ended corridors,
and stairways and ramps, shall be
equipped throughout with an automatic
sprinkler system in accordance with Section
903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2.
3.2. The open-ended corridors comply with
Section 1020.
3.3. The open-ended corridors are connected
on each end to an exterior exit stairway or
ramp complying with Section 1027.
3.4. The exterior walls and openings adjacent
to the exterior exit stairway or ramp comply
with Section 1023.7.
3.5. At any location in an open-ended corridor
where a change of direction exceeding 45
degrees (0.79 rad) occurs, a clear opening
of not less than 35 square feet (3.3 m2) or
an exterior stairway or ramp shall be provided.
Where clear openings are provided,
they shall be located so as to minimize the
accumulation of smoke or toxic gases


----------



## RLGA (Nov 13, 2019)

Don't concern yourself with that--see Exception 1 in the list of exceptions.


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 14, 2019)

But this exterior stairway is for the second story above grade egress. 
Do you mean it's just a  "Exit  Access Stairway" instead of a "Exterior Exit Stairway" and the bottom of the exterior stairway which is at grade next to the first story is the exit discharge? Then does this means the length of this stairway needs to be added to the exit travel distance?


----------



## RLGA (Nov 14, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> But this exterior stairway is for the second story above grade egress.
> Do you mean it's just a  "Exit  Access Stairway" instead of a "Exterior Exit Stairway" and the bottom of the exterior stairway which is at grade next to the first story is the exit discharge? Then does this means the length of this stairway needs to be added to the exit travel distance?


Let's analyze Exception #1 piece by piece...

"Separation from the interior of the building is not required for occupancies, other than those in Group R-1 or R-2,..."

You're a Group B occupancy, so you're not one of the excluded groups (R-1 and R-2). Therefore, you conform to this portion.
"...in buildings that are not more than two stories above grade plane..."

You said your building is only two stories. Therefore, you conform to this portion.
"...where a level of exit discharge serving such occupancies is the first story above grade plane."

Your level of exit discharge is the first story above grade plane. In other words, the stair serves the second story and discharges (i.e., people leave the stairs) at the first story. Therefore, you conform to this portion.
This is still an exit stairway--not an exit access stairway--since the requirement is in Section 1027 for "Exterior *Exit *Stairways and Ramps." Therefore, you do not need to measure travel distance down the stairs. All the exception is doing is telling you that under those conditions listed in the exception you do not need to provide separation between the exterior exit stairway and the interior of the building. This also includes not requiring protected openings.


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 14, 2019)

I see the bottom of the stairway is the exit discharge;

EXIT DISCHARGE. That portion of a means of egress system
between the termination of an exit and a public way.

And even though the stairway ends at grade outside of the building and is also a little lower than the this first story instead of in the first story it's still considered a the level of discharge on the first story above grade. This is the part where I was confused. Seams like if they are talking about exterior stairways the code should say that the level of discharge at grade to be less confusing..

EXIT DISCHARGE, LEVEL OF. The story at the point at
which an exit terminates and an exit discharge begins.

So that means the door on top of the stairs is the exit access.

EXIT ACCESS. That portion of a means of egress system
that leads from any occupied portion of a building or structure
to an exit.

Is this right?


----------



## RLGA (Nov 14, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> I see the bottom of the stairway is the exit discharge;
> 
> EXIT DISCHARGE. That portion of a means of egress system
> between the termination of an exit and a public way.
> ...


The door at the top is the beginning of the exit. It is not an exit access doorway--it is an exit door. The exit terminates at the bottom of the stairs; thus marking the beginning of the exit discharge.


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 14, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 15, 2019)

Went over to check the building and the grade where the bottom of the stairway is 4' lower than the floor of the first floor above grade. I don't know if this changes anything since the exception says the bottom of the stairway (exit discharge) is to the first floor above grade .

This makes me wonder what if the exterior exit stairway went down a a lot further than the first floor like if the stairway went down where there grade was even lower where the stairway went down too like where the grade was at the level of a a basement or sub basement floor or even if the building was on piers. This would make the exterior exit stairway a lot higher than just one story.

In other words how far below the first floor above plain does the bottom of the stairway (exit discharge) need to be to no longer be at the level of the first floor above grade which would then kick in the requirement of exterior rated walls next to this stairway?


----------



## RLGA (Nov 15, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> Went over to check the building and the grade where the bottom of the stairway is 4' lower than the floor of the first floor above grade. I don't know if this changes anything since the exception says the bottom of the stairway (exit discharge) is to the first floor above grade .
> 
> This makes me wonder what if the exterior exit stairway went down a a lot further than the first floor like if the stairway went down where there grade was even lower where the stairway went down too like where the grade was at the level of a a basement or sub basement floor or even if the building was on piers. This would make the exterior exit stairway a lot higher than just one story.
> 
> In other words how far below the first floor above plain does the bottom of the stairway (exit discharge) need to be to no longer be at the level of the first floor above grade which would then kick in the requirement of exterior rated walls next to this stairway?


I think you're reading too much into this. The first story above grade plane would be the level of exit discharge if that is the story in which occupants leave the building in a path to the public way. If the exterior stair did go down to a basement (assuming it does not comply with the definition of GRADE PLANE, STORY ABOVE), then the first story is still at the level of exit discharge, but if the "basement" does conform to the definition, then the building is no longer "two stories above grade plane," but rather three stories, and the exception would not apply.

However, if it still concerns you, there is nothing to stop you from protecting the stairs from the interior, including any openings within that area.


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 15, 2019)

You the man


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 16, 2019)

Don't we use this section for this?

[A] 102.1 General. Where there is a conflict between a *general*
requirement and a *specific* requirement, the specific
requirement shall be applicable. Where, in any specific case,
different sections of this code specify different materials,
methods of construction or other requirements, the most
restrictive shall govern.

*General:*

1028.1 General. Exits shall discharge directly to the exterior
of the building. The *exit discharge shall be at grade or shall
provide a direct path of egress travel to grade.* The exit discharge
shall not reenter a building. The combined use of
Exceptions 1 and 2 shall not exceed 50 percent of the number
and minimum width  or required capacity of the required
exits.

*Specific:*

Exceptions:
1. Separation from the interior of the building is not
required for occupancies, other than those in Group
R-1 or R-2, in buildings that are not more than two
stories above grade plane where a level of *exit discharge*
serving such occupancies is the *first story
above grade plane.*
*
Doesn't this make it more specific for the stairway to have the exit discharge at the first story above grade plane       (not below it)  to exempt protection for the walls?

*


----------



## RLGA (Nov 16, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> *Doesn't this make it more specific for the stairway to have the exit discharge at the first story above grade plane       (not below it)  to exempt protection for the walls?*


No. The exception is describing the building, not the stair.

“...in buildings that are not more than two stories above grade plane where a level of exit discharge serving such occupancies is the first story above grade plane.”

The exception is saying that the building must be two stories and the level of exit discharge is the first story. Doesn’t everybody within the first story exit out at that level or do they have to go to a basement then outside to steps leading up to grade? If the latter, then the basement is the level of exit discharge since one cannot exit the building from the first story, and thus the exception would not apply.


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 18, 2019)

OK I see. The exception only cares where the first floor exit discharge is, not where the exterior exit stairway exit discharge is. So you just go by the general requirement is for a exit discharge for a exterior exit stairway.


----------



## sergoodo (Dec 5, 2019)

The exterior wall meets protection exception. What about the window or windows within 10 ft in a 2 story B occupancy?
_1027.6 ....Openings shall be limited to those necessary for egress from normally
occupied spaces...


_


----------



## sergoodo (Dec 6, 2019)

Similar situation with 2015 IBC: *The question I have is whether or not a window under the landing for existing VB. unsprinkled, 2 story building  is required to be rated?*  I agree with the RGLA logic; not to be concerned with 1027.6 ~ see exception 1. Thus: Table 717.6 has no requirement for window protection if the exterior wall assembly requirement  is 0hr. 

The building is rectangular with a 'notch out' for exterior landing and switchback stair, There are some existing windows under the stairs that are infilled and will be nice to open back up and with older UBC these would have to be rated.  Do not have warm fuzzy, feeling something been missed. 


The exterior wall meets protection exception. What about the window or windows within 10 ft in a 2 story B occupancy?
_1027.6 ....Openings shall be limited to those necessary for egress from normally
occupied spaces..._​


----------



## sergoodo (Dec 10, 2019)

sergoodo said:


> Similar situation with 2015 IBC: *The question I have is whether or not a window under the landing for existing VB. unsprinkled, 2 story building  is required to be rated?*  I agree with the RGLA logic; not to be concerned with 1027.6 ~ see exception 1. Thus: Table 717.6 has no requirement for window protection if the exterior wall assembly requirement  is 0hr.
> 
> The building is rectangular with a 'notch out' for exterior landing and switchback stair, There are some existing windows under the stairs that are infilled and will be nice to open back up and with older UBC these would have to be rated.  Do not have warm fuzzy, feeling something been missed.
> 
> ...



New construction for the building above. With the IBC 2015 exception: No fire protection assembly required at exterior wall or window openings underneath exterior landing of an open stair. Also no requirement for fire protection required at the exterior wall or window openings on the landing. 

Requiring fixed windows or just window removal would exceed the minimum IBC safety requirement without wall/opening protection OR does this exception provide an acceptable minimum safety for the occupants?


----------

